# How to make the 2014 Chevy Cruze LT faster



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome, thought here is quite a few things you can do the cruze will never be a fast car.


----------



## Andrew S (Feb 4, 2014)

get an tune from trifecta or BadNewsRacing. other then that your going to need to upgrade the turbo, front mount intercooler, exhaust, ect. to get you above 200hp. thought Jerry @ BNR is getting closer and closer to 200whp with his efilive tunes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine will do well over 100 mph that is enough to get my driver's license suspended for a year and skyrocket the hail out of my auto insurance cost if I can get it back.

How fast do you want to go?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tune it, but don't expect to ever hit modern V6 HP numbers.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Get some spinner wheels, a wing spoiler and neon lights across the bottom. That adds about 100 hp and 25% better fuel economy 

On a serious note the tune mentioned above seems to be the best route. Dont forget to beef up other areas like suspension and tires if you decide to run it like you stole it.


----------



## dajohn17 (Jul 22, 2015)

goochman said:


> Get some spinner wheels, a wing spoiler and neon lights across the bottom. That adds about 100 hp and 25% better fuel economy


you forgot this Vehicle Graphics - By Style - Caliente II Car and Truck Flame Graphics


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

J.hoonin said:


> for my birthday my grandma got me a Cruze


Back when my grandparents were alive (it's been over 30 years) I'd be happy if any one of them gave me a candy bar for my birthday! I guess things are different nowadays. :uhh:


- Joe


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure how it affects a 2014, but the 2011-2013 were happier on Premium gas.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A question of your goals, grandparents nor parents never owned a vehicle, grew up walking. Envious of classmates that had parents with cars. Also wanted a fast car, so went to the drag races, always somebody with more money and was wrecking my car in the process. 

Entry fee was far greater than that two buck trophy if I did come in first. Also was getting my share of speeding tickets. So switched my goals to get the maximum amount of mileage from my tires, the maximum fuel economy, no more speeding tickets and the lowest possible insurance rates. Been a lot happier and with a lot more money left over for other things.

See you already spent a couple of hundred bucks on a K&N air filter that already proven, doesn't do a thing. Maybe you should buy a second one because two is better than one, right?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

STICKERS. Lots and lots of STICKERS. +5 HP for each Sticker.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cdb09007 said:


> STICKERS. Lots and lots of STICKERS. +5 HP for each Sticker.


Not on the glass, kid already was stopped from the cops by getting carried away with window stickers, but fortunately, just a warning. Ha, could only say, I told you so. 

Putting stickers on the inside rear window with defrosters after they bake on can really be a problem. Putting a Green Bay Packers sticker on the rear bumper is asking for problems if you drive into the Twin Cities. Also expressing your political views.

Only bumper sticker that I found that made sense.

"IF YOU CAN READ THIS, YOU ARE TOO CLOSE"

First thing I did when I brought my new Cruze home was to remove that dealer sticker, identified the city I live in, was easy when it was fresh. Besides he is not paying me for advertising him. Can't do a thing about my license plate, stuck with that, that identifies my state. When driving in a different state, fresh meat for their cops.


----------

